# Scott 2007



## Deleted 68079 (1. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wollte mal hier im Forum nachhören, ob irgendeiner von Euch schon mehr Einzelheiten über das in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Bike Sport News angekündigte CC Race-Fully von Scott verkünden kann.

Grüße

G.


----------



## Beach90 (1. August 2006)

Das ist das neue Fully welches ein Rahmengewicht inkl. Dämpfer von ca. 1790 haben wird.

...aber hübsch isses nit ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOversteel (1. August 2006)

Das Sitzrohr ist ja auch so weit hochgezogen wie bei manch nem RR. Sonst find ich es optisch i.o..

Wisst ihr noch weiteres über andere Scott Modelle für 2007, Scale-Modelle würden mich interessieren.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (1. August 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist das neue Fully welches ein Rahmengewicht inkl. Dämpfer von ca. 1790 haben wird.
> 
> ...aber hübsch isses nit ;(



Muss man möglicherweise erst mal im Original sehen, denn auf dem Foto kommt z. B. die Carbon-Optik überhaupt nicht rüber. Sieht ziemlich klassisch aus, ohne übertriebenen Schnick-Schack. Das Foto haben noch nicht mal die offiziellen Scott-Händler, auf Anfrage wissen die von nix (oder müssen so tun als ob) und verweisen auf die Messe Anfang September. Frage mich nur, was das soll, wenn die Bike Sport News schon darüber berichtet ...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2006)

In der neuesten Ausgabe der Bike 09/06 ist das "Stroke LTD" im Eurobike-Special auf einer Doppelseite abgebildet. Meiner Meinung nach kein Vergleich zu dem Foto, welches man sich hier im Thread ansehen kann. Carbon, soweit das Auge reicht und edelste Komponenten. Von "Weltrekord", "Gewichtsrekord" und "Meilenstein" ist da die Rede im Zusammenhang mit dem Rahmengewicht von 1790 gr. inklusive Dämpfer und 110 mm Federweg. Wahrscheinlich gibt´s aber auch einen Rekord hinsichtlich des Preises ?


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (3. August 2006)

Scott ist ja auch "Rekord-Sponsor" der Bike...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2006)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:
			
		

> Scott ist ja auch "Rekord-Sponsor" der Bike...



Ich finde eher, dass die BIKE den genialen Bikes von Scott den Platz einräumt, den diese ganz einfach verdienen !!!


----------



## CassandraComplx (3. August 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde eher, dass die BIKE den genialen Bikes von Scott den Platz einräumt, den diese ganz einfach verdienen !!!



..wohl eher:  "den sie sich durch ganzseitige Anzeigen verdient haben"  

oder hast Du nur nen Smilie vergessen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> ..wohl eher:  "den sie sich durch ganzseitige Anzeigen verdient haben"
> 
> oder hast Du nur nen Smilie vergessen



Nee! Das Statement kommt aus voller Überzeugung, schließlich fahre ich ja auch ein Bike der Marke und weiß wovon ich spreche!


----------



## CassandraComplx (3. August 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Nee! Das Statement kommt aus voller Überzeugung, schließlich fahre ich ja auch ein Bike der Marke und weiß wovon ich spreche!



Aha....
Was ist denn das besondere an Scott ?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Aha....
> Was ist denn das besondere an Scott ?



Ist mit Worten nicht beschreibbar - Kann man nur erfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (3. August 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mit Worten nicht beschreibbar - Kann man nur erfahren



Also Liebe ?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Also Liebe ?



Liebe? Nee, dass würde dann doch ein bischen zu weit führen, oder? Eher Faszination für die innovative Technik, die dem Auge schmeichelnde Optik, die exorbitant hohen Preise  usw. Schluss jetzt. Der Autor dieses Threads hat ein sachliches Thema aufgemacht und das sollte man mit genauso sachlichen Antworten bzw. Statements respektieren. Leider arten die Threads hier im Forum oft so aus, dass das eigentliche Thema aus den Augen verloren wird...


----------



## CassandraComplx (3. August 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe? Nee, dass würde dann doch ein bischen zu weit führen, oder? Eher Faszination für die innovative Technik, die dem Auge schmeichelnde Optik, die exorbitant hohen Preise  usw. Schluss jetzt. Der Autor dieses Threads hat ein sachliches Thema aufgemacht und das sollte man mit genauso sachlichen Antworten bzw. Statements respektieren. Leider arten die Threads hier im Forum oft so aus, dass das eigentliche Thema aus den Augen verloren wird...



Nix gegen innovative Technik aber irgendwie dreht sich Scott mittlerweile im Kreis. Muss man wirklich fast jedes Jahr einen komplett neuen Rahmen auf den Markt werfen um dann nach etlichen Varianten (Strike, Genius, ...) wieder designmässig dort zu landen (Spark) wo sich andere schon seit 15 Jahren befinden ?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Nix gegen innovative Technik aber irgendwie dreht sich Scott mittlerweile im Kreis. Muss man wirklich fast jedes Jahr einen komplett neuen Rahmen auf den Markt werfen um dann nach etlichen Varianten (Strike, Genius, ...) wieder designmässig dort zu landen (Spark) wo sich andere schon seit 15 Jahren befinden ?



Hm, im Hinblick auf die Optik des Spark sicherlich ein überlegenswerter Einwand. Kommt ja eher klassisch daher und soll das Genius RC ersetzen, welches sich auf dem Markt gegen die MC-Variante leider nicht durchsetzen konnte. Beim Spark liegen die Innovationen aber wohl eher bei der Kombination aus der bisher von Scott-Carbonrahmen bekannten Tube-to-Tube Technik und dem neu entwickelten IMP-Verfahren, welches noch mehr Gewicht sparen soll. Und beim Thema Carbon ist Scott sicherlich führend in der Bike-Welt. Aber Genius MC und Scale gibt es doch schon seit einiger Zeit unverändert und da ist für´s kommende Jahr wohl auch nichts Neues zu erwarten. Hatte das Strike nicht auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, bis es vom Genius abgelöst worden ist? Einen Kritikpunkt in meiner heilen Scott-Welt will ich jedoch nicht verhehlen: die von Scott betriebene Ausstattungspolitik, insbesondere bei den niedrigeren Varianten (z. B. ab Genius MC 30), finde ich zumindest überdenkenswert. Was übrigens in den von Scott gesponserten Bike-Magazinen auch immer wieder kritisch betrachtet wird.


----------



## Knorst (4. August 2006)

hey Leute, das bike sieht zwar auf dem Anmierten bild nicht so schön aus aber wenn man auf den linke geht der Bike sport news dazu ist sieht man ein richtiges bild dazu es ist zwar nicht alles vom rad aber das sieht doch  vielversprechend aus und würde ich ein neues rad brauchen würde ich wohl stark zu dem Rad tendieren, wäre es ncht so teuer 

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=96050


----------



## pefro (5. August 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Genius MC und Scale gibt es doch schon seit einiger Zeit unverändert und da ist für´s kommende Jahr wohl auch nichts Neues zu erwarten.



wiiiie? Ich dachte die werden nach dem gegen Specialized verlorenen Rechtsstreit das Genius nicht weiter produzieren und müssen 2007 gezwungenermaßen was Neues bringen?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arnoud (5. August 2006)

http://www.adremmagazines.be/mountainbikeplus/filemanager/20060802-Scott07/Scott07_fotos.htm


----------



## Beach90 (5. August 2006)

Die Brille ist der oberhammer *habenwill*


----------



## race-jo (5. August 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> wiiiie? Ich dachte die werden nach dem gegen Specialized verlorenen Rechtsstreit das Genius nicht weiter produzieren und müssen 2007 gezwungenermaßen was Neues bringen?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



nur in den usa durfte scott seine bikes wegen dem patent nicht verkaufen, also die genius reihe. deshalb denke ich, dass sie nun aus diesem grund auch eine andere kinematik genommen haben, denn das spark darf verkauft werden. in der usa ist außederm ein zu großer markt, um diesen zu missachten.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. August 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> wiiiie? Ich dachte die werden nach dem gegen Specialized verlorenen Rechtsstreit das Genius nicht weiter produzieren und müssen 2007 gezwungenermaßen was Neues bringen?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Quatsch. Die Sache mit dem Rechtsstreit/Genius betrifft "nur" den US-amerikanischen Markt. Das Genius MC wird es weiter geben - das Spark ist ein Eingelenker und darf demnach auch bei den Amis verkauft werden. Das Spark ist ein Race-Fully und soll das Genius RC ablösen ... lt. Entwickler Peter Denk stuft er es allerdings sogar noch irgendwo zwischen Genius RC und MC ein.


----------



## Hugo (5. August 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch. Die Sache mit dem Rechtsstreit/Genius betrifft "nur" den US-amerikanischen Markt. Das Genius MC wird es weiter geben - das Spark ist ein Eingelenker und darf demnach auch bei den Amis verkauft werden. Das Spark ist ein Race-Fully und soll das Genius RC ablösen ... lt. Entwickler Peter Denk stuft er es allerdings sogar noch irgendwo zwischen Genius RC und MC ein.



dennoch wird der rechtsstreit dazu geführt haben dass das spark wieder nur n eingelenker ist...also ich finds von der optik her nicht schlecht, sollte das gewicht sich real unter 2kg bewegen wär das schon n echter hammer


----------



## pefro (6. August 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch. Die Sache mit dem Rechtsstreit/Genius betrifft "nur" den US-amerikanischen Markt. Das Genius MC wird es weiter geben - das Spark ist ein Eingelenker und darf demnach auch bei den Amis verkauft werden. Das Spark ist ein Race-Fully und soll das Genius RC ablösen ... lt. Entwickler Peter Denk stuft er es allerdings sogar noch irgendwo zwischen Genius RC und MC ein.



 Na das Spark ist ja auch die Neuentwicklung - also wohl die Reaktion auf den Patentstreit. Wie wahrscheinlich wirds wohl sein, das Scott *nur* in den USA Bikes mit einer anderen Kinematik als im Rest der Welt verkauft?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## emzeh10 (9. August 2006)

Wisst Ihr was..... mir gefällts einfach... das Spark...


----------



## Thunderbird (10. August 2006)

Kann jemand was über die tolle neue "Integrated Molding Technique" sagen?

Hoffe mal, dass die Kinematik trotz antiker Anlenkungstechnik stimmt.

Thb


----------



## Jolly Rogers (10. August 2006)




----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. August 2006)

Hey, wo hast Du denn die Bilder vom Frischi und seinem Prototypen her? Scheint ein Spark 10 zu sein. Frischi fährt ja auch sonst immer die 10er Variante. Denke mal, dass das Bike bis auf die Ritchey-Carbon Laufräder so bald mal im Laden und hoffentlich dann auch irgendwann bei mir stehen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa (13. August 2006)

...wow,nette Bilder vom Spark-das Teil wird Frischi dieses? Wochenende
bei der MA-WM einsetzten.Mal sehen ob er auf der Knallerstrecker heil
ins Ziel kommt. Selbst einige CCler "kackten" sich schon bei Besichtigung
des Downhills in die Hose.Ob die Laufräder das wegstecken?


Was wiegt der Rahmen denn ohne Dämpfer,oder anders- mit welchen
soll das 10ner auf den Markt kommen?


Na dann fehlt nur noch dies hier:







Aber mal zur  Dämpferanlenkung-selbst, ist ja wie das alte Stevens F10
von 2002 und die waren wirklich nicht sehr stabil,bin mal selbst mit einem gefahren u. das Teil hat schon bei 60 Km/H auf einer "Forstwegabfahrt" 
zu flattern angefangen.Da sitze ich auf meinem HT und pfeife noch ein 
fröhliches Lied.
Aber wenn die von Scott,die Schwinge richtig steif gemacht haben-könnte es funzen -aber skeptisch bin ich trotzdem.


----------



## andreas merlin (21. August 2006)

Was denkt Ihr wird das Frameset vom Spark kosten und weiss einer ab wann es lieferbar ist.

Danke

AM


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. August 2006)

kawa schrieb:
			
		

> ...wow,nette Bilder vom Spark-das Teil wird Frischi dieses? Wochenende
> bei der MA-WM einsetzten.Mal sehen ob er auf der Knallerstrecker heil
> ins Ziel kommt. Selbst einige CCler "kackten" sich schon bei Besichtigung
> des Downhills in die Hose.Ob die Laufräder das wegstecken?
> ...



Der Rahmen wiegt 1550 gr, der Dämpfer 240 gr. Alle 4 Ausstattungsvarianten kommen mit dem gleichen Rahmen und Dämpfer!


----------



## Deleted 68079 (23. August 2006)

andreas merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Was denkt Ihr wird das Frameset vom Spark kosten und weiss einer ab wann es lieferbar ist.
> 
> Danke
> 
> AM



Preis 2800 Euro - wann? keine Ahnung, vermutlich Oktober/November?


----------



## emzeh10 (25. August 2006)

Hier:

http://scottforum.foren-city.de/topic,56,-scott-modelle-2007.html

hat pj was von den Preisen reingeschrieben.


----------



## hagilein (27. August 2006)

"Integrated Molding Technique" is eine neue faltenfreie bauweise von carbon die dafür sorgt , dass mit weniger materialaufwand eine höhere festigkeit erziehlt wird abbä ich weiß da auch nich mehr als alle andern da musst du einafch ma peter denk fragen wenden siehst


----------



## hagilein (27. August 2006)

naja ich denke bei der serien version werden wieder shimano xtr teile verbaut


----------



## Deleted 68079 (28. August 2006)

hagilein schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich denke bei der serien version werden wieder shimano xtr teile verbaut



SPARK LTD: komplett XTR
SPARK 10:   SRAM X.0


----------



## hagilein (28. August 2006)

achja des hier is ja en spark 10.... hoppla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. August 2006)

hagilein schrieb:
			
		

> achja des hier is ja en spark 10.... hoppla


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. August 2006)

frischi weiß halt was gut ist (-;


----------



## Gery2005 (1. September 2006)

Weiß vielleicht jemand ob beim 2007er Scale LTD ein auswechselbares Schaltwerk drauf sein wird und ob es leichter wird?

Gruß Gery


----------



## Deleted 64385 (1. September 2006)

Sämtliche 2007er Modelle von Scott sind nun mit Fotos, Gewichts- und Teileangaben auf deren Seite verfügbar. Z.B. das Scott Scale LTD 2007 mit seinen 9,0 kg (Werksangabe) . Interessant erscheint mir die Truvativ Noir Kurbel, die bei anderen Modellen zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Gery2005 (3. September 2006)

Ich glaube, dass ich im zoom von Scotts Seite ein auswechselbares Schaltwerk befindet. Kann mir das wer bestätigen der es schon in natura gesehen hat.


----------



## Deleted 64385 (3. September 2006)

Meinst Du nicht eher Schaltauge? Das XTR ´07 Schaltwerk kann man 99,9%ig wechseln, und das Schaltauge ist selbst bei meinem Scale 50 wechselbar.

Gut finde ich auch, dass Scott von Werk aus keine DC-Hebel mehr verbaut. Und optisch sehr schön, dass es jetzt einen Crossmax Disc-LRS komplett in schwarz gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. September 2006)

bin mal gespannt, wo und wann man(n) die sparks zuerst kaufen kann...


----------



## Deleted 64385 (8. September 2006)

So, hier mal ein paar Preise (ohne Gewähr):

Scott Scale 70: 750
Scott Scale 60: 850 
Scott Scale 50: 999 (-100)
Scott Scale 40: 1495
Scott Scale 35: 1950
Scott Scale 30: 2300

Nun, Scott scheint ein wenig gelernt zu haben, insbesondere die kleineren Modelle < 2000 sind entweder günstiger bei gleichzeitig besserer Ausstattung oder zumindest besser ausgestattet als die Vorjahresmodelle. Gut so, musste man doch Scott hier und da anlasten, dass nun wirklich vergleichsweise "billige" Komponenten verbaut wurden. Da haben andere Hersteller eindeutig mehr für´s gleiche Geld geboten.


----------

